# disney water parks



## jjking42 (Feb 10, 2006)

We are going to Disney in three weeks ( march 4th).

Is the water in the water parks heated ? will it be too cold for the water parks that early on the year.

What are the primary differences between typhoon lagoon and blizzard beach


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 10, 2006)

yes the parks are heated - all Disney swimming pools are heated.

depends upon the temperature outside. If in the 80's you will be fine - if in the 60's - you will definitely be cool getting back and forth to your car....


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 10, 2006)

Pools are heated. Typhoon Lagoon is the older of the two and has the wave pool. Blizzard beach is newer and has more, better slides. Both are great! I love the lazy river at Blizzard Beach. Typhoon Lagoon also has a snorkling area that is cool.


----------



## Detailor (Feb 10, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> depends upon the temperature outside. If in the 80's you will be fine - if in the 60's - you will definitely be cool getting back and forth to your car....



And that range of temperatures is quite possible, too.  If the air is cool it may well be unpleasant with time waiting in line for the rides or floating over the heating water along the lazy river.  For those of us from the north, visiting a Disney water park can be a great time but I'd suggest that if you plan to go do it when the temperatures are at least in mid 70s.  In my experience the weather usually stabilizes toward being good beach weather sometime toward the end of the week that you'll be there - but then the law of averages assumes there are both worse and better performers.  

Dick Taylor


----------



## rreno (Feb 10, 2006)

If you have older kids Blizzard Beach is the park you should go to.  I have 12 and 9 year old and they loved it. I have a friend that work at Disney and he has told me Blizzard Beach is more geared toward a older crowd.  Weather is  always uncertain in Florida anytime but May-Oct.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 10, 2006)

We use both parks.  Our biggest problem with Blizzard Beach is that there is absolutely NO shade!   And that white paint.....Oy!!!   It sure can be blinding on a sunny Florida day.  But the water rides are certainly more thrill oriented at Blizzard Beach than Typhoon Lagoon.    Typhoon Lagoon has some great rides....I don't mean to turn you off on it by any means.   Plus it has alot of shady places to get out of the sun, if you are fair skinned.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 10, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> We use both parks.  Our biggest problem with Blizzard Beach is that there is absolutely NO shade!   And that white paint.....Oy!!!   It sure can be blinding on a sunny Florida day.  But the water rides are certainly more thrill oriented at Blizzard Beach than Typhoon Lagoon.    Typhoon Lagoon has some great rides....I don't mean to turn you off on it by any means.   Plus it has alot of shady places to get out of the sun, if you are fair skinned.



my kids are 10,9,5
I am fair skinned and burn easily. Everyone else in my family gets golden. They got a little burned in hawaii. It only lasted a day. I kept my shirt on the whole week.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 10, 2006)

I feel your pain!   Having natural red hair, I'm very fair skinned too.   That's why I personally prefer Typhoon Lagoon....if we intend to be there the entire day.   I can go sit in the shade for awhile without spoiling everyone else's fun.   

But at Blizzard Beach....there is basically No shade!   And make sure everyone has dark sunglasses...because all that white paint....as I said earlier is just blinding.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 11, 2006)

> We are going to Disney in three weeks ( march 4th).


See you there!  We arrive at WDW/OKW March 1-10.  I doubt we will be doing water parks this time around though.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 11, 2006)

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> See you there!  We arrive at WDW/OKW March 1-10.  I doubt we will be doing water parks this time around though.




last year we stayed at OLCC this year at HGVC. next year will try to get in to DVC.


----------

